# House Moving & New Pier and Beam Foundation



## Hal (Sep 21, 2008)

My home is in a flood plain and on Aug 20 flooded again.
I'm considering having the entire 2300 sq ft house (on slab) jacked 
up off the slab
and moved about 200 feet and placed on a new pier and beam 
foundation.  A competent house mover has ballparked the job at
$35,000 to remove brick, place 2" x 6" sills and two cross hatched
layers of 3/4" plywood in as a sub floor, jack and move the house up
to the new foundation.

I'm on 2 1/4 acres on black clay soil and the home was built too close
to a Texas creek that during an 8" rain in about 3 hours will flood.  Had
10"+ inches in the house.  

Comments and suggestions welcome.  What major problems should
I look for.
Hal


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Hal:
Removing the brick and leaving the floor behind is a MAJOR undertaking and I can understand why the contractor wants so much money. Have you considered having a 3' or 4' tall floodwall built around the house? It may be a lot less expensive and with some Texan ingenuity you could make it look real nice. Happy Trails Partner!
Glenn


----------



## oscgolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Interesting problem, I've searched the internet for the same predicament... have you done this move?


----------



## DominicDavis (Apr 27, 2009)

search in google......

it will help you[]


----------

